# Romania - a view from thee handlebars



## Justin Moss (Oct 10, 2013)

Coverage of my ride from the Black Sea to Hungary






Enjoy


----------



## bboti (Aug 24, 2016)

Very nice, I was wondering how careful were the Romanian drivers when overtaking you. I am from Romania with bad experiences when biking on the main roads.


----------

